# lens cleaner that does not leave a film on the lens?



## PhilBurton (Aug 28, 2016)

I used to use Kodak's lens cleaner, which did the job but I could never get rid of the "film" from this cleaner.  I know professionals can clean a lens without leaving a film, but I'm not a professional.  I need something that works for ordinary mortals.

Any suggestions pro/con?

Phil


----------



## clee01l (Aug 28, 2016)

I use a blower, follow by a brush, followed by a special microfiber cloth.  no liquid cleaner.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 28, 2016)

If you need 'wet' cleaning, breathe on the lens (breathe, don't spit) and use the cloth.


----------



## clee01l (Aug 28, 2016)

Fogging the lens only grabs the dust  bits and holds them to the lens.  Subsequently wiping with a cloth then drags this sticky dust bits around and causes scratches to the lens coating.  Not recommended by me.


----------



## tspear (Aug 28, 2016)

Microfiber cloth (not a professional) is my go too with the occasional dust blower (high pressure air can designed for key boards).
I have never needed or tried a few techniques I have read about for a filter. They involve soaking in rubbing alcohol if trying to remove grease (such as caused by finger prints or other cleaners) or bathing the filter in distilled water. In both cases you let it air dry before a final clean with the microfiber cloth.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 28, 2016)

clee01l said:


> Fogging the lens only grabs the dust  bits and holds them to the lens.  Subsequently wiping with a cloth then drags this sticky dust bits around and causes scratches to the lens coating.  Not recommended by me.



I only do this if something sticks to the lens that won't go away with the cloth alone, so after removing the dust. The coating of a good quality lens should be strong enough not to scratch, unless you apply a lot of pressure on it.


----------



## Replytoken (Aug 28, 2016)

I use this liquid with the old Kodak disposable tissues when a lens needs a good cleaning, which is not as often as some believe (casual cleanings with a microfiber cloth usually suffice as needed): Lens Clens – Cleaning Solutions for all Optical Needs . Used very sparingly and properly, I see no signs of any residue or film coating.

Good luck,

--Ken


----------



## PhilBurton (Aug 29, 2016)

Replytoken said:


> I use this liquid with the old Kodak disposable tissues when a lens needs a good cleaning, which is not as often as some believe (casual cleanings with a microfiber cloth usually suffice as needed): Lens Clens – Cleaning Solutions for all Optical Needs . Used very sparingly and properly, I see no signs of any residue or film coating.
> 
> Good luck,
> 
> --Ken


Ken,

Thanks.  THIS is what is was looking for.

Phil


----------



## Replytoken (Aug 29, 2016)

PhilBurton said:


> Ken,
> 
> Thanks.  THIS is what is was looking for.
> 
> Phil



Phil,

It was recommended to me by a local camera store owner about 20 years ago.  He was a former physicist and was not really one to push products, but he mentioned that they used their products around extremely expensive optics (satellite mirrors IIRC).  I usually clear any physical debris off of the lens and then place one drop in the center of the lens (making sure it does not find its way to the edges).  I then use a rolled up tissue to very gently wipe the surface (which I believe that Tiffen now produces instead of Kodak).  I then take a second tissue after to clear up anything that is left (usually tissue fibers).  I have always been happy with the results (especially with things like fingerprints).  I am sure there are a number of other good products out there, but I cannot recommend any from actual experience.  And I believe that Moose Peterson also endorses their product, FWIW.  I still have much of my original bottle left, but then again I tend to use filters as I often shoot near the ocean, and I used to photograph lots of kids at play.  You just never know when a greasy hand is going to find its way to a front element, and hoods only go so far on wide angle lenses.


--Ken


----------



## LouieSherwin (Aug 30, 2016)

Probably not a great idea to use rubbing alcohol as it has water and is not really pure enough and can have oil or other undesirable ingredients.

If after a good blast from a blower and a dry wipe with a "good" micro-fiber cloth the lens is still dirty start with a little distilled (100% pure) water. This is easy just blow on the lens, the condensation is pure water. This will help lift the dirt off the lens surface into the cloth.

With a really dirty lens  you can dip a corner of your micro-fiber cloth in drinking water and gently swab off the surface. Then clean again with distilled water (see above). The micro-fiber clothes are extremely effective in lifting the dirt off the lens and the fibers themselves are soft and will not harm the coatings.

You can also safely use 100% cotton. Although not as effective as micro-fiber cotton fibers are very soft and will not harm the lens surface. Be absolutely sure that it is 100% cotton and not a fabric blend as other fibers are hard and can scratch. And never use  paper products they contain wood fibers that can cause scratches. 

A stronger alternative to remove finger prints etc. is pure (99.9%) Methanol (Methyl alcohol) or Isopropyl alcohol. These solvents for oils and will completely evaporate without leaving any residue. You can get either from a scientific supply company at a better cost than specialty solutions. This is in fact what is in most commercial lens cleaning solutions. But the companies usually will not tell you exactly what they are using.

Looking at the MSDS for each of the "Lensclens" products

lensclens 1 is 20-25% isopropyl alcohol the rest water?
lensclens 2 is 15-30% ethanol, 2% isopropyl alcohol and 2% acetone. *Acetone* can damage many plastics I would never use this on my camera equipment.
lensclens 3 is 90-95% isopropyl alcohol
lensclens 4 has 20-50% isopropyl alcohol and 2-12% Sodium Lauryl Sulfate (*soap*) Again I would not use this on my lenses.


-louie


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Aug 30, 2016)

Eclipse, that is used for sensor cleaning, can also be used sparingly. It evaporates completely and very quickly.  I use it only after dry brushing and if necessary a microfiber fail (and sometimes a lens pen -- I still am not sure if I like those are not). 

Be sure not to use so much of it (or anything) it runs down inside the lens through some poor edge seal.


----------

